# Horrible Hundred ride!



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Anyone here doing it? 

I would like to get a group from SFLA to go up there to ride.


----------



## Premium (Aug 1, 2009)

I am tossing it around.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Me and a bunch of my friends will be doingit


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

ooh, looks like fun


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

stunzeed said:


> Me and a bunch of my friends will be doingit


Need another rider? Your in FTL, right?


----------



## uberalles (Aug 13, 2009)

i'm in orlando and plan on riding it... pretty new to riding a road bike...(long lay off)
i'm just planning on riding the 35mile loop...but next yr i'll be hitting the full 100


----------



## orblivious (Sep 19, 2008)

i'll be there too, heading from orlando. i think the event is two days now.


----------



## Premium (Aug 1, 2009)

uberalles said:


> i'm in orlando and plan on riding it... pretty new to riding a road bike...(long lay off)
> i'm just planning on riding the 35mile loop...but next yr i'll be hitting the full 100


Ok Patrick I will do the 35 with you.


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

I'll be there. Heading down from Ocala.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

DIRT BOY said:


> Need another rider? Your in FTL, right?


Sure always enjoy meeting new people from the area to ride with. I just got back from Clermont doing Assault on Sugarloaf this weekend those hills are no joke


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

stunzeed said:


> Sure always enjoy meeting new people from the area to ride with. I just got back from Clermont doing Assault on Sugarloaf this weekend those hills are no joke


Cool. Just PM me later on so we can meet up.


----------

